# Trashed files appear on USB drive on PC



## kut2000 (Jan 21, 2010)

I had a large job where I had to delete files off 200 USB drives then copy new files on them. The files I trashed are now showing up as "ghost" files on the client's side.

Here was my process (on Mac OS X 10.6.1):
Select all files on flash drive and "Move to trash"
Empty Trash
Copy new files on
Eject drive

Any idea why this is happening? More importantly, now that the drives are in the clients hands in another state, anything they can do to "remove" the already trashed files?

Thank you!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you mean ghost files? What is it they are seeing? Do they have "Show hidden files" turned on?


----------



## kut2000 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if they do or not. They hold down their right mouse button to get to "show hidden files" right? If the files are trashed, why are they hidden?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

For Windows there is a setting in folder options to show them, it's either on or off for the whole computer. OS X has two files for every one that you see, a data file, then one you see, and a resource file, the hidden one. When the trashed is emptied, the hidden file doesn't always get removed right away. It will have the same name as the file, only starting with a ._


----------

